# [Q] aokp b2 wallet?



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to get wallet working? i cant find the file i need to flash... I bookmarked http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794727 but it seems to be outdated???


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm on baked and it works but I'm pretty sure the AOSP version will work on any rom


----------



## t_rob76 (Jan 30, 2012)

I Just flashed the latest version (not the touchwiz fix) change the build.prop to the nexus one, registered , rebooted then the market told me there was an update (i didn't change the build.prop back yet) it worked fine for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

